# Betta tail fin looks shredded



## erin5657 (Sep 26, 2008)

HI, I have a new male betta. I have had him for about 3 weeks now. He is in a 1.5 galllon tank with a filter( which came with the tank). I use aquarium salt and water conditioner every water change. I do 100% water changes once a week. He has been very happy ( It seems), swimming around, greeting me when I come to the tank, flaring at me, and sometimes it seems as if he is talking to me haha. I feed him twice a day 2-3 pellets each time and once or twice a week i feed him some freeze dried bloodworms. Last night I took some pics of him at around 5pm to add to myspace and to send to my husband who is deployed. He was fine by the way at that time. At around 9pm when i fed him for the night I noticed his tail fin looked shredded. It doesnt look sore or red. or discolored, just shredded. Is this finrot, or is this stress from the flash of my camera? He didnt act like the flash bothered him he stayed at the glass looking at me when I was doing it. Anyway I have been watching him and he is acting normal. He is still eating the same and swimming around the same and everything. I want to go get meds for him today but if it's not fin rot I dont want to medicate him for no reason. Please help me . Any suggestions would be helpful. Oh i had a plastic plant in his tank maybe the plant shredded his tail?(its been in there the whole 3 weeks though) Thank you !

Here are some pics of him at 5pm before this shredding of his tail.


----------



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

First off, he is just beautiful! The facial expression of him next to the no fishing sign is priceless...like "please don't fish me out of the tank".

Frankly, it looks like there are no meds needed. 100% water changes can definitely stress him out. That happened to mine...he is healing now after being very careful not to make that mistake again. The caudal fin is reaction to that. The plastic plants might also have nicked the tail. I had to change mine out to silk ones.

I would just add salt every other change/every 3rd change. Ppl on this board and at PetCo have suggessted it to me, and it has been just fine. I am interested in others' opinions on this.

z-fish


----------



## erin5657 (Sep 26, 2008)

I did remove the one green prickly plant from the tank last night. That plant seemed to be his fav to lay by but wondered if it messed up his tail. With regards to the water changes, I have read with the size tank I have 100% water changes are a must, until I get a bigger tank. He hasnt seemed to be effected by the water changes. And this tail shredding did not seem to happen after a water change it was just like boom, after I took his pictures. I would take more pics of him to show the shredding, but im scared the flash was the cause lol. More suggestions would be helpful, especially on how to help his fin grow back quickly. thanks


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

that's sad to hear! He's a beautiful fish, hope he heals well...hear it takes a bit for the tail to heal to stat it was before [and still chance it wont look the same if too bad] so dont worry if the heal isn't instantaneous.

If tears due to flash is the cause, guess I'm lucky my Blue seems to be fine with me taking pics of him ;D 

Blue flairs at me now too, that Ferggie is gone. Was thinking of getting a few ghost shrimp but think he prefers to be alone. 

Funny how tuff yet sensitive these little guys are!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He has a lovely bubblenest going. Thats a good sign.


----------



## erin5657 (Sep 26, 2008)

well I went to the pet store and they suggested melafix for him. I am wondering do I need to do a water change first then start the meds. Or start the meds as is? Also, now I am seeing holes in his tail fin. So now I am thinking it is finrot. But I dont understand how finrot could have happened when I do 100% water changes every week, and I never saw any signs of it before yesterday, and it seemed to set in so fast. Im really confused and frustrated. I just want him to be okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes finrot can happen due to temperature fluctuations or stress.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

temp flux could explain it then if 100% changes are done. Might want to look into getting that bigger tank soon! SO then only a 20-30% change will be needed. 

At our Walmart, you can get just a reg 10 gal tank for basically $11.00. If you already have a filter, simply add a few more rocks [or whatever] and just add old filter from current tank. Small bags of rocks arent too expansive either, range from $1.50 - $4 depending on name brand / color.

good luck.


----------



## erin5657 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I am going to get a new tank soon. I know he will be happier with more space to swim and have a heater. Although his temp stays pretty steady between 78-80 right now, I know that he will need that heater soon for the fall and winter. 

I never knew how much work a betta could actually be. I always just saw them in cups in the pet store, so assumed that they were easy to take care of. But Im finding out they are very particular. 

I will keep you all posted on his progress, and more tips are always helpful to a new betta lover.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I just have to say that you have a BEAUTIFUL betta!


----------



## bgette73 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thank you all so very much!*

I just wanted to say thank you for this forum! I am so thankful for this website and everyones questions, because I had many of the same concerns. I am a new and happy Betta mom! Hippy has such a great personality and we play little games! Kind of silly, but I just don't care.  I have had him for 4 months and have noticed radical changes in his behavior. Reading your questions and answers have taught me what I should have done for him all this time when I thought I was giving him great care. Thank you again for sharing your concerns. I have started to see a little of the happier Hippy back in his tank!


----------

